# Estimation ancien Macintosh



## Abbycyclette (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai retrouvé dans un placard chez mes parents un vieux Mac de 1991, et je voudrais savoir si ça vaut quelque chose ou si je peux le jeter.

FCC ID: BCGM0350

L'écran s'allume, mais pas l'unité centrale.

Merci d'avance de vos conseils.


----------



## Yuls (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, c'est ce modèle là ?


----------



## Abbycyclette (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Oui c'est celui-ci.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2017)

Pour la déchetterie locale.


----------



## flippy (20 Juillet 2017)

Ou comme boîte à pizza (comme on surnommait ces modèles à l'époque)


----------



## voltfan (20 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour la déchetterie locale.



Oh non, surtout pas ! 

Ce n'est pas vraiment un modèle rare mais il n'est pas mauvais pour autant.
Pour 20-30 € tu le vendras facilement et ça fera plaisir a un amateur.
Tu es de quelle région ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Oh non, surtout pas !
> 
> Ce n'est pas vraiment un modèle rare mais il n'est pas mauvais pour autant.
> Pour 20-30 € tu le vendras facilement et ça fera plaisir a un amateur.



Mouai, éventuellement, mais avec beaucoup de pepperonis.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Juillet 2017)

voltfan a dit:


> Oh non, surtout pas !
> 
> Ce n'est pas vraiment un modèle rare mais il n'est pas mauvais pour autant.
> Pour 20-30 € tu le vendras facilement et ça fera plaisir a un amateur.
> Tu es de quelle région ?



Il est précisé que l'appareil est à réparer… Pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (20 Juillet 2017)

Surtout qu'en plus il faut fournir l'écran en ADP (c'était du Sony je crois), et le clavier/souris en ADB.
Après c'est un LC de base ou alors un LCII (ou III) ?
En performances, c'est pas top, on est sur du 16MHz sans coprocesseur (le LC2 a un coprocesseur il me semble).
J'ai fait des trucs avec cette machine, ça tournait relativement bien sous Système 7...
Le souci est d'arriver à en faire quelque chose actuellement, car pas d'USB de réseau, etc... Donc c'est tout par disquettes.

Pour étendre le disque dur c'est mort (SCSI), pour étendre la RAM c'est mort. Peut-être est-il possible de se trouver un lecteur ZIP en SCSI pour faciliter les transferts, mais c'est pas gagné.

Mais je reste un fan incontestable du lecteur de disquettes motorisé, du bouton d'alim sur le clavier et du clavier avec deuxième port ADP pour brancher la souris.

EDIT : l'unité centrale ne s'allume pas apparemment, mais as-tu appuyé sur le bouton du clavier ? Parce que je crois que sur ce modèle sans clavier ça ne démarre pas (sur d'autres modèles il existait une touche avec une flèche vers la gauche sur l'unité centrale pour démarrer). Ou alors peut-être faut-il changer la pile.


----------



## voltfan (20 Juillet 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, éventuellement, mais avec beaucoup de pepperonis.





Madalvée a dit:


> Il est précisé que l'appareil est à réparer… Pas sur que le jeu en vaille la chandelle.



Toujours mieux ça qu'il parte à la benne. Et ce n'est pas bien compliqué a réparer généralement ces machines
Rien que pour l'écran je serais prêt a payer 20 € tellement c'est difficile a trouver vu que personne ne souhaite les envoyer


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2017)

20-30€ le LC, s'il est en panne... c'est limite, ça dépend de l'état de la carte mère (pile coulée ou pas), les condos sont à changer (s'ils ont beaucoup fuit, c'est trop tard), mais en général c'est plutôt l'alimentation qui lache... donne le à un fan, tu feras un heureux ;-)
Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels

Pour l'écran, si c'est un 12" RGB en bon état, c'était la dotation du LC en général (ou un 12" N&B) c'est plus intéressant. S'il marche (tu peux le tester ?), 20€ tu trouveras preneur (avec le LC en prime;-), tout dépend ou tu es, car si tu dois l'expédier, c'est cher. Mon conseil ;-)
Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels


----------



## cdbvs (11 Août 2017)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*


Salut Abbycyclette.

Ce serait effectivement totalement débile de mettre un Mac à la poubelle, surtout maintenant que ces machines ont de la valeurs. Et cela même pour un simple Mac LCI.

Cela dit en passant, si tu as bien regardé ton Mac LCI, tu peux constater qu'il y a un cache à gauche qui te permets d'ajouter un second lecteur disquette. Il y a 2 modèles de Mac LCI, celui que tu as et celui qui n'a qu'un seul emplacement disquette.
Ton modèle est plus rare mais ne coûte pas plus cher pour le moment, quoi que ça commence à évoluer progressivement.

Si tu souhaite revendre ton Mac LCI pour te faire des sous sous, tu ne va pas aller loin. 
Tu peux faire comme certains vendeurs qui sont là que pour le fric en revendant ta machine sur eBay.
Un LCI sur eBay en TBE peux monter à 100, 150€ mais ça reste une machine qui ne vaut guère plus de 30 à 40€ actuellement.
Pour le revendre à 150€, il faudra que tu cherches un électronicien qui devra changer les condensateurs et en installer des référencés Apple. Maintenant on n'est plus non plus dans l'esprit Apple, mais c'est une solution.

Pour faire encore moins esprit Apple, tu peux revendre le produit en pièces détachées. Les cours sont super haut. 
Le boitier coûte 5 à 20€, l'alimentation de 6 à 50€, le lecteur disquette de 5 à 30€, le ventilateur micro qui est le modèle spécifique à ce Mac et compatible avec les autres modèles 'boite à pizza' si on les désolidarisent du bras- de 5 à 40€ facile, la CM de 5 à 40€, les barètes de Ram à 5€ se sera déjà bien et le HDD. Si c'est un Apple SC, mentionné SC, noir avec une étiquette rouge, verte ou noir. HDD Gris avec une étiquette rouge orangée avec une pomme à coté de la taille du disque, mentionné SC suivit de la taille, SC 40, SC 80. Tu pourras le revendre à plus de 100€ si il est en BEG. Le noir est proposé au plus cher sur eBay à 400€.
Toute fois ces prix ne sont pas du tout dans l'esprit Apple, mais c'est une solution comme une autre pour arrondir des fins de mois difficiles. Généralement l'esprit Apple c'est de faire des échanges ou des dons entre passionnés.

Maintenant ces solutions existent mais ça te prendra du temps pour revendre les produits.
Si tu veux faire un ou une heureuse, tu peux vendre ton Mac à 20€ ou le donner à un fan de la Marque. 

Tu peux aussi garder ton Mac car il va prendre de la valeur quoi qu'il arrive et même si la 'boite à pizza' a été énormément produit !

***

Pour l'évolution hardware de ce Mac, il n'y a pas beaucoup de possibilités :

Motorola 68020, tu peux donc mettre un lecteur Cdrom 8x max car le processeur le prends en charge. Pour les gravures, ça doit aussi être possible mais évites plus de 4x. Lecture 8x, ce n'est pas pour le fun, au delà il y a un risque que ça lise plus vite que le processeur ne peut comprendre et donc ça plante.
16Mhz, il existe des copros à pas cher pour le monter à 32Mhz.
10Mo de Ram, il existe de bon drivers qui permettent de monter le Mac à 20Mo de Ram.
10Mo de Ram te permettent en théorie de mettre un HDD de 10Go par session et 8 sessions au maximum. Sinon au delà, le Mac plante, le système gel. Un HDD SCSI 1 de 18Go coûte 20€ sur eBay pour les moins cher.
Le système va jusqu'à l'Os 7.5.5, l'USB n'est supportée qu'à partir de l'Os 8.5.1, donc pas d'USB. Pas de solution autre non plus.
Il est possible de mettre le RJ45 mais il faut trouver les cartes compatibles. Elles ne coûtent pas cher mais sont rares.
Internet sous Mac Os 7.5.5, t'oublie direct. Quoi, qu'est ce que je viens de dire ??? Je me rappel plus, ça devait pas être important ^^
VRAM de 256Ko soudées, tu ne peux pas monter à plus de 256 niveaux de couleurs et résolution maximal de 640x480 avec pour le coup des moniteurs ayant un connecteur DB-15, ce qui n'est pas très courent. Les écrans compatibles ne coûtent rien, genre 1 à 5€ mais ils sont de plus en plus rare car les gens finissent par les jeter car ils ne servent à rien si on ne les utilisent pas et ils prennent de la place, beaucoup de place !


***

Comme tu le vois, il y a pleins de solutions, de plus un Mac 'boite à pizza', ça ne prends pas de place pour le coup.

Même si tu n'es pas Apple dans ton coeur, mets le de côté et dans 30 ans quant-il coûtera 1000€, tu te dira que t'as bien fait de le garder 

Ou donne le, mais ne le jette pas ! 


Voilà.

Bonne journée et à +
Cdbvs


----------



## Abbycyclette (13 Août 2017)

Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour cette réponse.

Après t'avoir lu j'envisage de ne garder que l'unité centrale, est-ce une bonne idée? 

L'écran s'allume mais je n'ai pas pu le tester à cause de sa prise, est ce qu'il vaut quelque chose séparément?


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2017)

Du coup tu as tout en fait, l'UC et l'écran ? C'est un 12 ou 14" ?

Et oui il y avait un connecteur vidéo différent du VGA a cette époque.

Dans quel ville est la machine ?


----------



## Abbycyclette (15 Août 2017)

Oui il y a l'UC, l'écran et le clavier.

Je mesurerai l'écran dès que possible, il se trouve près de Sarcelles, dans le Val d'Oise.


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2017)

Tu peux aussi donner le modèle ID des deux ... Un LC + 12" m'aurait intéressé car j'ai 7 LC mais pas le premier  

Par contre trop loin ... mais je suis pas le seul passionné de vieux Macs !!! Si tu peux lui éviter la disparition, c'est quand le premier modèle grand public par son prix et son positionnement. Et l'époque 68000 était vraiment superbe (Mac, Amiga, Atari, Station Apollo, ...)


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Août 2017)

Abbycyclette a dit:


> Je mesurerai l'écran dès que possible, il se trouve près de Sarcelles, dans le Val d'Oise.



Pas besoin de le mesurer, suffit de regarder l'étiquette au dos. Les premiers LC étaient dotés du 12" RGB ou N&B qui a cette tête :



Si c'est ressemblant tu as un des deux :




ça serait dommage de le jeter, on en trouve de moins en moins...
A droite le N&B (12" Monochrome M1050) et à gauche le couleur (12" RGB M1296)


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> A droite le N&B (12" Monochrome M1050) et à gauche le couleur (12" RGB M1296)


Je crois bien que c'est l'inverse. 

Ca rend nostalgique de voir les photos de ces anciens modèles, je vais verser une larme.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois bien que c'est l'inverse.


Damned, suis toujours aussi mauvais avec la droite et la gauche  je l'ai écris sur ma main, mais c'est effacé


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2017)

Pour l'instant j'ai un modèle de chaque, mais si je peux en récupérer un troisième.

Et je trouvais que l'affichage en 256 niveaux de gris avait un certain charme ...


----------



## Invité (22 Août 2017)

Je suis presque sûr d'avoir un 12 NB (je ne crois pas qu'il soit couleur) à la cave, mais plus moyen de tester, je crois.
La seule carte graphique susceptible de sortir du DB15 sur mon Starmax est à l'agonie et démontée.

Ca peut intéresser quelqu'un, sans être sûr qu'il fonctionne correctement ?


----------

